# 1918 Pope Yard Art Cleaned Up And What If?



## redline1968 (Jul 9, 2016)

Got bored so I cleaned the pope up a little.  interesting note.. I found the Columbia sticker on the lower tube by the hangar...Here are a few pics Also in the mood, I thought what if I added the cyclomotor kit to it and see what happens. I might use it instead of another project I just couldn't restore the tank I like the patina on it. What do you think?


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 9, 2016)

Awesome find! Beautiful man.  I would put the tank and engine on a shelf and ride it!


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 9, 2016)

Your probably right I'm still debating on it.


----------



## catfish (Jul 10, 2016)

Very nice !


----------



## Kelly Prins (Jul 10, 2016)

Man I wish it was mine lol


----------



## oddball (Jul 10, 2016)

Love ,love, love it!! And gotta see that head badge please


----------



## catfish (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## oddball (Jul 10, 2016)

Hey Cat, a friend found what I think is a teens Pope Overland for me, gonna post it in another thread, check it out


----------



## catfish (Jul 10, 2016)

oddball said:


> Hey Cat, a friend found what I think is a teens Pope Overland for me, gonna post it in another thread, check it out



Cool!


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks going to use the motor setup for it and keep all the patina..


----------

